# Francino Piccino Dual Boiler + Acaso I-mini non doser grinder



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm upgrading my home equipment as a first step in my journey to becoming a coffee house proprietor.

For the grinder, I have looked for something small to fit the confines of my kitchen, but infinitely adjustable so I can practice dialling in the grind. This is for espresso based drinks only, I have another delonghi grinder that is not really up to the job for espresso but will be fine for French press brewing. The Acaso I-mini seems to fit the bill.

For the espresso machine, I want to get as close to the feel of a commercial machine that I can, but again I need to consider the available space in my kitchen. Seeing as commercial machines are dual boiler, the Francino seems to offer what I want.

All in all, I'm looking at about a £700 outlay to acquire both.

Do my choices sound reasonable?

Apologies for the spelling mistake in the thread title!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya, it sounds like you're on the right track!

The grinder sounds fine if you're on a budget and want something new and the piccino is a great machine. If I was in your position I might be tempted by some other options, bearing in mind you want to get used to cafe style equipment. For the grinder I'd probably try and get a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly or similar off eBay. They're a bit bigger than most home grinders but the quality is there and getting used to a doser is no bad thing. For the machine I would consider cheap heat exchanger machines like the nuova simonelli Oscar and fracino cherub. My reasoning is that the steam power would be a lot closer to what you would get in a commercial machine as they have big steam boilers.

The other thing you need to consider are the accessories (tamper, milk jug etc) as they can really add up!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Commercial machines tend to use a heat exchanger or double boiler design and I would say the majority use the former. Double boilers are often used in higher end commercial machines made by the likes of La Marzocco although I have recently found out some other manufacturers (e.g. San Remo) incorporate them into some of their newer, high-end machines.

Either type of design (or even a single boiler dual use) should be okay to learn on and the skills you pick up will be transferable. I would say that a heat exchanger design requires slightly more mechanical sympathy than a double boiler (especially if the double boiler has a PID fitted). However, if you understand the design of the machine and what is going on inside it, then you will be able alter and adapt your approach to suit the machine.

Once you understand how the various variables (grind, dose, tamp pressure, temperature, contact time) affect the produced espresso and can relate what you are tasting in the cup back to those variables, then it is really just a matter of learning how to control those variables with the equipment you are currently using.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I've taken the plunge. Despite being briefly distracted by the NS Oscar, and taking a long hard look at the Silvia again, I've just ordered the Piccino from myespresso.co.uk, who are selling it for £525.

I also ordered a steel version of the Acaso I-Mini grinder.

Looking forward to playing with both this weekend


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Good choice with the Piccino! Not so sure about myespresso though! Hope you don't get any problems with them!! They are selling the Piccino for a lot less than Fracino allows us all to sell it and I know Fracino are in the process of sorting them out........have heard lots of absolute horror stories about myespresso customer service - well, lack of it!


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

I got a good deal direct from Fracino by quoting the myespresso price to them.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino normally sell the Piccino for the same price as I do, they'll do you a deal while myespresso are still selling them at such a low price but I don't think that'll be for too much longer! If you can get that price direct from them, do it - their customer service is superb!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry, coffeebean. You must have replied to my PM, just as I my itching mouse finger hit the order button. I doubt however, I would have been persuaded to pay more. Nevertheless, thanks for the heads up on myespresso even though the horse has already bolted.

Keep your fingers crossed for me that this transaction goes smoothly.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

No worries Dan - hope it all arrives ok!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Coffeebean, did you know that this forum is carrying an advert for MyEspresso today? Was right there on the front page when I logged in.

Got an email this morning saying the goods have been shipped.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope it arrives ok.

Do let us know how you get on with it.

Its definitely an option if I can ever afford to upgrade.

The thermal stability of the NS Oscar for espresso is so appealing though.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

ObsidianSage said:


> Coffeebean, did you know that this forum is carrying an advert for MyEspresso today? Was right there on the front page when I logged in.
> 
> Got an email this morning saying the goods have been shipped.


Haven't seen that Dan, surprising cos they really have got a bit of a reputation for dreadful customer service. Anyway, hopefully you will be one of the lucky ones and it'll all arrive ok! You will love the Piccino - let us know how you get on with it!! 

Andy


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If it was on the right hand side of the Home Page, I think that it has nothing to do with any direct link with the Forum, but is linked in to cookies from other sites that you have been looking at recently - a sort of tailored advertising. I've just had a look at the Home Page and it's come up with an advert for holiday cottages (and I know that my wife has been searching for a week away for us).

I too saw the MyEspresso site and was somewhat surprised, but I think the above explains it.

Approved advertisers get a banner ad at the top of the page.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you use google chrome you can block all of these by blocking all cookies


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

2 boxes from myespresso are sitting on my kitchen floor. I haven't decided whether I will open tomorrow or tonight









Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the Puccino. Just flushed some water through so far. Blue LED on power switch does not appear to be working, buy on the face of it, all else is ok.









Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure these phots worked.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks great. Hope you get it all set up ready for early morning coffee


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Shiny!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Been dialing in the grinder for the last hour or so. Seems it left the factory on just about the finest setting. Still too fine though. I think I need to be making bigger adjustments than I am. Here's a shot of the machine and grounds untamped and tamped.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Was over filling the basket. Now I've sussed that, I'm grinding finer again. Made my first latte with new grinder/machine combo. Tastes good!







Now I need more beans.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Liking the Piccino so far, but that polished finish is pretty unforgiving on the finger mark front.

Dan

Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

ObsidianSage said:


> ... that polished finish is pretty unforgiving on the finger mark front.
> 
> Dan
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S smartphone.


Treat yourself to some Tableaux Mousse - BellaBarista sell it, but you can find it cheaper on Amazon. Buffs up a lovely lasting shine with a silicon protective layer. Makes Motta jugs so shiney you need sunglasses to use them! (Once you've bought it, hide it from your wife or it will all get wasted on other kitchen appliances)


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Actually it's Tableau Mousse. Bella Barista's current price of £4.99 is very competitive (not sure what they charge for postage though). This is about the cheapest I've found it with shipping.


----------

